# Microwave turntable runs when door opened



## cwwozniak

I have a counter-top Panasonic Microwave Oven model NN-S935BF that is about 5 years old. It has been working fine up until a few days ago.

Now, the turntable starts to rotate as soon as I open the door and stops when I close it. The light comes on and off with opening the door as it did before. The turntable and cavity light operate normally and the unit still seems to heat things up just fine when operating. The problem seemed to be intermittent at first. Slamming the door shut and then opening it would sometime cause the turntable to not start up, but now it always rotates when the door is opened. 

A quick search on Google could not find any kind of free service manual or basic schematic diagram for this particular model.

Anybody able to tell me where I can download a service manual or suggest what specific parts may need replacing?


----------



## cwwozniak

Bump


----------



## hewee

May be time to get a new one or to stop using it because really it's the worse way to heat or cook any foods. 
I only used mine to heat water and reheat coffee and reheat some foods but stopped all that and packed the Microwave Oven after reading up on the health effects.

But try looking here.
http://www.manualsonline.com
http://www.usersmanualguide.com
http://www.usermanualguideonline.com
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search

Here it is.
http://service.us.panasonic.com/operman/findmanual.aspx?model=NNS935BF

Or download link.
Model Number Description
NNS935BF	MICROWAVE - 2.2CUFT -
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/NNS645BF.PDF


----------



## cwwozniak

Sorry to say that your Panasonic links are for the user manual and I am requesting a source or preferably a download link for the Service Manual. Based on service manual I could find for another Panasonic model, it should include a schematic of the cabinet wiring and a replacement parts list. The other sites either only showed the same user manual or came up empty.

FWiW, the only cooking I do in the microwave are poached eggs in a special microwave cooker. Otherwise it is used for reheating left overs, melting butter for popcorn (stove top popped), and boiling water.


----------



## hewee

I did the search on NN-S935BF and that was what came up.

I love eggs.
http://whatscookingamerica.net/eggs.htm

Most I raw in my juice each morning when I have 2 or 3 raw eggs. To bad I can see tru the shell to know what ones are with a more orange yoke because they taste so good so are best sunny side up eggs and toast for the yummy yoke. 
Just started getting these about 6 weeks ago and they are good.
http://www.ecodairyfarms.com/Eggs.html

I miss the very old stove that was a really wide stove with grill in the center. Never used the grill but you had the pilot light that was under it that had to lite. Well that keep the grill warm and was great to sit the butter dish, jar of honey etc on. Butter you have to double up the dish if you just want it soft. 
New over here that has no pilots and rusted parts. Why I never liked GE. I inside of the over the nice easy to clean parts that had the enamel over top of rust. Really bad on the bottom and whole what other parts are rusted up. Seems to be the bottom part you can take out to get to the burner that is rusted and really bad. Under side is even worse and pitted all over. I would not over known but had some foil that got stuck but I did not spill anything. Seems the foil and rust spots made the foil stick because I got most off but got all these spots of foil that are part of the over bottom now because it is part of the rust spots. Very odd thing because I have only used the oven maybe 20 or less times and had a cookie sheet under things too and just had the foil to help keep things cleaner. 
So like you things are not made the way they used to be and even brand new thing are rusted up and cover over but they did a bad job. I need to see about getting it fixed for free because the warranty is over with.

http://www.genuine-appliance-parts.com/Genuine Microwave 
http://www.repairclinic.com/Microwave-Parts
Maybe call them and see what added info you can get from them or what other places you can go to.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp....,cf.osb&fp=a4183349b9a276ea&biw=1280&bih=558


----------



## cwwozniak

I got a call back from Panasonic customer service. Based on the symptoms, it is a failed door switch. They won't sell me one because I am not a qualified electrician. Time to check with a nearby appliance parts store. Found them to be typically less expensive than on-line shopping when shipping and handling costs are added.


----------



## hewee

Should be able to find someone in town.


----------



## Frank4d

If the appliance store doesn't pan out, try http://digikey.com. Search in Switches > Snap Action, Limit, Lever; or just search for the part number listed on your switch. http://newark.com is a similar supplier.


----------



## cwwozniak

I am planning to open it up this weekend and see if it has any kind of switch manufacturer's name and a non-Panasonic part number on it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Harry,

I know you mean well but when people ask for help with an appliance or device, that is exactly what they're looking for and nothing else so please just stick to the issue at hand. This forum is solely for technical help with any sort of device that's not a computer and not for dispensing health information or advice. Thanks for understanding.


----------

